# Mild Pork Butt Rub



## crarcher (May 22, 2012)

I am doing 4 pork butts for my nieces graduation party I am hosting.  Thanks to this group I have done one for me that I used a spicy rub from here I loved.

My problem is I am looking for a mild rub that will be better suited for a large age and taste range. Or should I go with no rub and just give a light coat of mustard?

In looking through the forums I found plenty of tips and recipes I saved but not what I am looking for.

Thanks


----------



## rdknb (May 22, 2012)

To bring my rub down a few, I add more brown sugar.  Also the mustard, unless you are using spicy, is just to hold on the rub.   It burns off.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 22, 2012)

Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.


----------



## crarcher (May 22, 2012)

You sold me on this one, went and bought the sugar and spices I did not own.  Thanks.  I will post how it goes over.


Chef JimmyJ said:


> Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...JJ
> 
> Mild Bubba Q Rub
> 
> ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 23, 2012)

Great, I hope all enjoy it. The recipe makes about 1Cup worth. I would Double or Triple it because you will want to give them Butts a good coat, refer them over night, then give a fresh coat before they go in the smoker. Besides it holds it's flavor for 2-3 months and works on Chicken too. Good luck and Congrats to your Niece...JJ


----------



## yankee in ua (May 24, 2012)

JJ, that's close to what I just tossed in the STS on a 2.5 kg boneless butt.

I used about;

1/2 C sugar

1/8 C fine ground coffee (it was a whim and I've seen it done here by others)

maybe a Tbs each of garlic powder, cumin and coriandor

1 tsp black pepper

1/2 tsp red pepper flakes

All I had was spicy mustard so I slathered that on and poured and patted the rub into place.


----------



## crarcher (May 24, 2012)

Let me know what the coffee does for you when it is done, please.  Interesting thought for flavor.


Yankee in UA said:


> JJ, that's close to what I just tossed in the STS on a 2.5 kg boneless butt.
> 
> I used about;
> 
> ...


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 24, 2012)

I have not put Coffee in that Rub but I know it will be great because I have done Ribs with that Rub and Spritzed with Coffee left from breakfast. They came out really well...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (May 24, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...Anything else, just ask...JJ
> 
> Mild Bubba Q Rub
> 
> ...


Jimmy, how is this on ribs? I'm looking for something kinda sweet for my Dad and Sis, I have your "sweet" foiling juice and am going to try that.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 24, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Jimmy, how is this on ribs? I'm looking for something kinda sweet for my Dad and Sis, I have your "sweet" foiling juice and am going to try that.


Dave , It works Great on ribs. It is really good with the Foiling Juice. If any of your guests like a bit more Tang or Heat, have some Hot Sauce on hand. I always have Hotter Texas Pete at arms length...JJ


----------



## yankee in ua (May 25, 2012)

CRArcher said:


> Let me know what the coffee does for you when it is done, please.  Interesting thought for flavor.


I'll have to let you know on the next one, mate.  I used too high a temp in the oven so the bark was kinda thick and dry.  The meat I got was pretty tasty though.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






See my "2 Stage butt" thread for the details.


----------



## s2k9k (May 25, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Dave , It works Great on ribs. It is really good with the Foiling Juice. If any of your guests like a bit more Tang or Heat, have some Hot Sauce on hand. I always have Hotter Texas Pete at arms length...JJ


Thanks Jimmy, that's the plan for Sunday. I don't really like them sweet so I'm going to do a couple of slabs for my Dad and Sis with your sweet recipes then a couple slabs hot and spicy for my daughter and I. Thanks again for your recipes!!!


----------

